# Piggy back electric sockets



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

Just reminded me seeing another post...

Does anyone know where in the UK to obtain the blue 16Amp piggy back sockets that you see the Germans and Dutch using?
For those who have never seen one, it is a double sided socket to fit on the van end of your electric hook-up cable thus allowing another consumer (friend's van or out-door appliance) to be plugged in.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Rod,

Just looked for a picture of one as I'm sure Don posted one to the site, but perhaps he's cleared it off. Yes, they are all the rage over there, but I've never seen one for sale in the UK.

Nanny state - can't risk overloaded electrics. Tsk, tsk. Tony & George know what's best for us.

Dave


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

i could do with one of these as well so that we can sit in the van without the window open and the boys can still play their games in the awning :roll: 

suppose you could probably make on or get an electrician to :!:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Dont think they are used to -SUPPLY FRIENDS - as most sites supply an electric suppy for free. or very little charge it would not be worth it

We have a 13 A extention socket that we take outside to run gear outside, and: Yes it has a dampproof socket on the end ( dont beleive that any sockets are trully waterproof)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Many French sites are only 4amp .. IMHO sharing with a friend would be ...........pointless


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Yep Smos
that is the reason for the twin sockets so's you can run gear outside


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Machine Mart do a two way and three way adaptor for 230V 16 amp blue plugs, but I think these go on the female end of your lead, not onto the motorhome male. Might be worth a look though.
Colin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I bought mine in Spain at Benicasim. Never seen them in the UK  

I wonder if you could buy them online from an accessorie site based in Europe


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jim,

You're right about French sites I have heard (I rarely use them).
But I have seen as many as a dozen leads coming away from a couple of outlets at Aires, using these things !! Especially when the elec. is free.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bill
Like you I only use them on aires if they are free, even then they're pretty useless, mostly 4 amps, I tripped one when I switched the fridge from gas to lecy .. :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Machine mart sell them they are rated at 110 volt for site use (building not camp) I would imagine they are safe for use at 240 Volts. as they use all the same componets as 250 Volt gear.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Machine mart sell them they are rated at 110 volt for site use (building not camp) I would imagine they are safe for use at 240 Volts. as they use all the same componets as 250 Volt gear.
> 
> Olley


Sorry, no, 110v yellow do not mix and match with blue 240v . for obvious safety reasons


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

sorry  your right scotlandjim but you could just make up a short adaptor lead, with 110 on one end 240 on the other.

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've got 2 cranked 'piggyback' sockets, got them from a large camping accesory shop (can't remeber the name) on the long road leading in to the Lido de jessolo peninsular near Venice.

Had a look around and found one on the German Reimo site, its called a 'Winkelkupplung mit klappdeckel' :roll: costs €8.95 and is listed as part no 82030...

http://www.reimo.net/










You could try obtaining it via the uk Reimo outlet quoting the part no (their catalogue is the same German one with a separate UK pricelist).

www.reimo.co.uk

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

http://www.ups-warehouse.com/


----------



## 88962 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rod

There's one the same as the one above shown by Scotjimland on the Screwfix site. Code no 47587 price £19.99 (sorry I don't know how to insert teh web details - must try harder!!)


----------

